# Eclipse-Konsole und Zwischenablage



## Sydney1234 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Text in der Console von eclipse markieren und bspw. mit String+C in die Zwischenablage kopieren. Anschließend will ich diesen Text über mein Java-Programm aus der Zwischenablage wieder auslesen (alternativ habe ich auch nichts gegen eine Antwort zu dieser Frage).
Mein Code zum Auslesen der Zwischenablage sieht wie folgt aus:

```
String text;
Clipboard zwischenablage = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
Transferable inhalt = zwischenablage.getContents( this );
try
{
   text = (String)inhalt.getTransferData( DataFlavor.stringFlavor );
}
catch( Exception e )
{
   text = "Fehler";
}
```
Führe ich diesen Code aus, so ist text immer auf "Fehler". Der Code an sich funktioniert aber, wenn ich bspw. aus gEdit Text kopiere, so kann ich diesen aus der Zwischenablage ohne Probleme lesen. Hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee? Vielleicht ist es auch eine Betriebssystemspezialität, ich arbeite unter Linux.

Danke


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Welche Exception wirft er denn? 
War es nicht mal so, dass der X-Server Probleme mit dem Clipboard hat?


----------



## zeja (8. Juli 2009)

Du solltest dir vielleicht mal die Exception anschauen, statt sie einfach "zu ignorieren".


----------



## Sydney1234 (8. Juli 2009)

Das hätte ich gleich schon dazu schreiben sollen, es kommt zu einer _UnsupportedFlavorException_, da der _inhalt_ leer ist.


----------

